# rip shifter installed



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

well i finally broke down and bought the gmm rip shifter, and yesterday while me and my buddy had the exhaust riped off we also droped in the rip shifter and some royal purple. we didn't find the install to be as bad as some have stated. but having 2 people to do the job does make it alot easier. it took about a hour to hour and half with the oil change to complete. before we put the shifter back on we poured the oil in the tranny through the shifter hole to make life easier. in the end all i can say is wow what a diffrence.well worth the money and can't ever be compared to that peice of rubber the factory calls a shifter.


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Yes, its a very nice upgrade. Congrats.:cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

Good man. :cheers


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

I'm having a clutch/flywheel put in as well as the GMM shifter today. Ooowee I am excited.


----------



## raven1124 (Sep 23, 2005)

What kind of clutch?


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Which shifter (specifically) did you buy? There are a few:confused 

Did you get the race version? Or the Street Version?

Email from JHP:
------------------------------------------
Hello Robert
Thank you for your enquiry about the JHP option 4 sports shifter 
"Race". This shifter is $309 shipped and also comes in "street" for daily 
drivers $335 shipped, both are in stock & can be shipped within 24 hours. See below info for ordering which can be e-mailed or faxed / phoned to us.
Regards, Geoff
------------------------------------------

Which one do you guys like the best???


----------



## stangeater (Jan 17, 2006)

Robertr2000 said:


> Which shifter (specifically) did you buy? There are a few:confused
> 
> Did you get the race version? Or the Street Version?
> 
> ...


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

What is the difference between the two?


----------



## 4 BKT VET (Mar 28, 2006)

I did mine in about 1.5 hours with some minor mods along the way. I have the streent version. I think the dirrerence is that the street version ends up with a nearly stock height shift handel and the race version is much shorter. I see the race version as very noticable by your chiropracter. Although the Street version takes more effort to shift, try shifting the thing down about 3" lower (should = race version).


----------



## SilverGoat04 (Jan 26, 2006)

I Stall Automatics said:


> I'm having a clutch/flywheel put in as well as the GMM shifter today. Ooowee I am excited.


I'm doing all that next weekend...I can't wait! :willy: My stock clutch is rather dead...


----------



## I Stall Automatics (Aug 10, 2005)

raven1124 said:


> What kind of clutch?


It's a Spec Stage 2 Clutch and it feels and holds up great.



SilverGoat04 said:


> I'm doing all that next weekend...I can't wait! :willy: My stock clutch is rather dead...


After ~25,000 miles, my stock clutch & flywheel both were covered in tempered spots and my clutch disk was falling apart. Also, there was a developing hydraulic problem that, when I put in a Stage 3 Clutch, resulted in the seal on my slave cylinder to break, leaking fluid over all my clutch components & destroying them. I replaced the slave cylinder, downgraded to the Stage 2, & put in high temp brake fluid for the clutch. Great upgrade.

The street version uses the stock handle, the race version comes with a new handle (so you have to pull the knob off the stock handle). I got the race version, so I'm currently looking for an aftermarket knob because the stock knob doesn't like the new handle. The lowered height issue doesn't feel any different or worse than the stock height. I love my new shifter.


----------



## Sporaclic (May 6, 2006)

I plan on buying gmm ripshifter probably for my first mod, becuase im thinking it will improve the overall driveability and probably improve the performanace a little bit to, as faster shifting is always better. But I dont know which one to purchase, since the street version is more expensive than the race version im kinda confused.... Usualy the race models of things are more expensive and a better product, yet streets more expensive? Which one is recommended, i use my goat for daily driving, and ocassionaly hauling ass, i may do a track visit or two this summer. 

Also, when going for the installation, is this all that needs to be purchased for everything to work successfully or do i need other acessories?

these are the prices i got...

JHP GMM Ripshifter - Race Version
The JHP GMM Ripshifter Race version is great for those that do drag or track work along with daily driving. It has a very solid feel with tight shifting. The JHP GMM Ripshifter has perfected the 3rd gear shift. Rip through the gears as fast as you can. Slamming them as hard as you like. 

The JHP GMM Ripshifter (Race version) uses your stock shifter knob and boot. 

Race Version: $309 USD shipped.

JHP GMM Ripshifter - Street Version
The JHP GMM Ripshifter Street Version is great for those that use their GTO purely as a daily driver, yet still enjoy spirited driving and may consider the occasional track work. The JHP GMM Ripshifter has perfected the 3rd gear shift. Slam the gears as hard as you like. 

The JHP GMM Ripshifter (Street version) also uses your stock shifter knob and boot like the race version, except it also uses your stock shifter shaft. 

Street Version: $335 USD shipped.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

*GMM RipShifter - Ready for install*

Hey All!

Well I've been sitting on my GMM RipShifter for too long now and finally have some time to install it. Does anyone have a link to any detailed instructions?

Without the instructions, I'm not sure I want to dive in.


Or is it an easy proceedure?



:cool


----------

